# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Phiên bản Visual Studio nào cho Win7?

## ilgod

có bạn nào biết hiện giờ có phiên bản visual studio nào tương thích với win7 không? máy nhà mình dùng win7 ultimate khi cài visual studio 6.0 bị báo la không tương thích. nếu bạn nào biết thì cho mình xin link down luôn thể nhé[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

